
Aldous Huxleys book Brave New World from 1931. predicted our present and future - proofmaster
https://freshasfuck.net/2016/09/19/do-we-live-in-huxleys-brave-new-world/
======
eevilspock
Aldous Huxley vs George Orwell:

[http://www.anorak.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/huxley-
or...](http://www.anorak.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/huxley-orwell-
amusing-ourselves-to-death.jpg)

------
AaronRamsey
This article is veery well written. I read the book a long time ago and never
thought Huxley would get almost everything right. "Technology controls the
society", this one wasn't that hard to predict.

------
sushid
Am I missing something? This is such a simple, short piece that I thought I
missed a link to a second page.

Comparing Soma to SSRI or MDMA is nothing new and apart from that, there's no
additional "analysis." At least refer to the their lack of a competitive
lifestyle (e.g. a golf-esque game with no winners/losers), therapies like VPS
for emotional attachment, frustration, etc. or electrotherapies administered
to babies to ensure they upload the status quo (e.g. aversion to natural/free
feelings for lower caste babies).

~~~
aphextron
Agreed. It reads as an eighth grade book report on BNW.

------
tomellis271
I tried to read Brave New World. Really pushed myself. Is it me or is BNW just
Christian horror?

~~~
tdb7893
No book is for everyone I guess but I think calling it "just" Christian horror
is oversimplifying. Especially because I don't think Huxley was very religious
at all.

